

Half A Million People Voted Against Facebook’s Governance Changes - zhoutong
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/12/09/vote-on-facebook-changes

======
eitland
Most interesting part of article: "To Facebook’s credit, it gave this vote a
fair chance. It emailed all its users about the proposal, let people share the
fact that they voted or the current results with friends, and showed those
posts prominently in the news feed. Facebook could have minimized visibility
of the vote with fewer sharing features and less feed presence, but didn’t."

And then this comment: "The share button, which was recently added since it
wasn't there when I voted, doesn't even work."

No big surprises here.

------
error54
I voted on Friday and the share this button "mysteriously" still doesn't work.
I disagree that Facebook gave this vote a fair chance. Sure they sent out an
email but they could have easily included a big "vote here" button but instead
all they did was bury this link[1] in the email which takes you to another
text filled page where the actual link[2] to vote is buried in yet another
paragraph. All this vote does is provide plausible deniability so that in the
future when people complain about privacy changes, all Facebook has to do is
point to this vote and proclaim that people had the chance have their say.

But do I blame Facebook? No. They didn't have initiate any sort of vote and
let's face it, at the end of the of they're in this business to make money. I
take the stance of if you don't like it, don't use it.

1 - [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-site-
governance/resp...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-site-
governance/responding-to-your-feedback/10152321231735301)

2 - <https://apps.facebook.com/fbsitegovernance/>

